# A one-woman show against fashion



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

Kinda interesting, a woman wears one brown dress for a whole year. She is challenging consumerism.

http://www.littlebrowndress.com/brow...ive%20home.htm


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

Very interesting! I could never do that myself.


----------



## Sprite7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. Good for her! I love my makeup and my clothing though. I would be really hard for me to only wear a brown dress for a year! I'd probably never leave my house! &lt;laugh&gt;


----------



## Aprill (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldnt do that


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

If it was a pair of jeans and a tshirt i could do it! lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

There's no way I could do that, my lord.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't do that, I would get so tired of it. And I hate brown.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't do that either. I would feel so stifled. Our clothes and makeup are how we can express ourselves.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 1, 2007)

That's one ugly dress. lol.

At least she washed it, though!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 1, 2007)

That's cool! She defintiely made a point and stuck to her guns. I have a hard time wearing an outfit twice......Yikes.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool project, but why brown? Color has been proven to affect your mood, so I would've picked something sassier, like red or persimmon, lol. That's pretty awesome of her though. I've started cutting down on my shopping in general, trying to be as minimalist as possible and sticking to things I absolutely need. That's also brought on by the fact that I don't have a job yet, and I no longer have a room of my own.


----------



## Nox (Jun 1, 2007)

Good for her! I really admire a person who can see themselves through a challenge or self-discovery. I think we all should do something that challenges us every once in a while.


----------



## Momo (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool project, but why brown? Color has been proven to affect your mood, so I would've picked something sassier, like red or persimmon, lol. That's pretty awesome of her though. I've started cutting down on my shopping in general, trying to be as minimalist as possible and sticking to things I absolutely need. That's also brought on by the fact that I don't have a job yet, and I no longer have a room of my own.



I think she chose brown because it is not attention grabbing and wouldn't really scream "same outfit, everyday!"It's not like she just wore only the brown dress day to day, she mixed it up with accessories and claims hardly anyone noticed she was doing this.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow... good for her, but I could never. I'd get too depressed from looking the same everyday.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 2, 2007)

I will never understand boycotting consumerism.

i know i am a shopping maniac, but i think to myself, by buying this, i am keeping my economy moving, i am keeping our taxes at bay by letting people keep their jobs and off a government funded program. i am keeping families in their homes and off the streets. i am letting industry happen and helping our national debt.

i buy shop because i am a humanitarian damn it!!!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 2, 2007)

Revolutionary concept! I wouldn't do it, but I bet I could probably wear everything I own and never buy any article of shoe or clothing for a year straight. We really do have an abundance of consumerism in this nation...


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow i definitly love the message her project sent out


----------



## Sheikah (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the project! It may sound contradictory but I feel there's some kind of freedom to it. Not that there's something wrong about wanting to express yourself with clothes, but sometimes it becomes more than a choice, it kind of becomes an obligation. Sometimes I wish that I could wear a uniform everyday to college and not think about what the hell I'm going to wear next day or that whatever I bought is now out of style. Sometimes it's fun to plan outfits, sometimes it's not.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2007)

Didn't she get cold in winter in that flimsy dress? maybe she lives somewhere warm





an interesting idea but I can't see myself deciding to do that any time soon. I think I'm with Brewgrl, I shop because I'm a humanitarian


----------



## Saje (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will never understand boycotting consumerism. i know i am a shopping maniac, but i think to myself, by buying this, i am keeping my economy moving, i am keeping our taxes at bay by letting people keep their jobs and off a government funded program. i am keeping families in their homes and off the streets. i am letting industry happen and helping our national debt.

i buy shop because i am a humanitarian damn it!!!

you took the words right out of my mouth.
Consumerism is what moves America and the capitalistic gears are what propelled us to be where we are today. Consumerism and Capitalism is the reason why we as a society are given the best products, with high standards - because consumers create competition among manufacturers/sellers who in turn - wanting your sale, will create the best product they can at the best deal they can offer.

Sure there are some kinks here and there... but it works as a whole.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 3, 2007)

What a brilliant project!


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2007)

that's great! good for her! i love that idea, although i'm not sure if i could be that dedicated!


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 4, 2007)

That really was a brilliant idea, very impressive how she challenged herself to go through with something so radical(to most American women,anyway) and then she did...I've always hated the idea that women dress in different outfits "to express themselves", as if that's the only or an essential way of doing so for them.I think Nox is right, and we should all do things occasionally to challenge ourselves and hone our personal strength.While I doubt I could have been happy in one dress for a year, I know I could push myself to do it. I'd be curious to see what would happen to me--how I'd react and how others would, to me. I have more than enough possessions to equate any kind of personal ideal I might have for a comfortable number, and I know that clothes bring me only temporary happiness, and are not any kind of actual safeguard against sadness. Also, when I was in 3rd and 4th grade I left L.A. for two years and my public school and went to a Conneticut Catholic school,where I wore a uniform. I liked wearing them,b/c I wasn't teased for my choices, and b/c I didn't have to lose time worrying over what I'd wear,as I had in L.A....When I was a teacher for 2 years at a private school, there was a basic "uniform" too, of what we could wear, and while I resented it in some ways I also found the amount of time that it saved me to be amazing and thoroughly liberating.I think many self-challenges that we take should be about that: sacrifice which is ultimately, too,a form of liberation. You come to see yourself,and the world,and your supposed place in it,in a different way than you had before.


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow she's brave.


----------



## Momo (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with SierraWren about disliking the way some women dress in different outfits "to express themselves" as if it's the only way to. Personally I agree that while consumerism did get us where we are today, I ask, is it such a great place to be? And even if it's great, it's still gotten way out of hand.


----------



## Saje (Jun 6, 2007)

There are very few forms of expression which do not require some type or form of consumerism.

The only ones I can think off atm would be being totally naked and the expression of speech.


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 6, 2007)

very interesting!

good for her for doing it...don't think I could, but I respect someone who can.

long live consumerism!!!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's cool! She defintiely made a point and stuck to her guns. I have a hard time wearing an outfit twice......Yikes. I am definately the same. Why wear the same thing when you keep coming up with really cool new outfit ideas. 
*Babyangel.*


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jun 21, 2007)

I like brown but that's a long time!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 21, 2007)

huhuhu~~

that must be pretty bored wearing the same colour!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 21, 2007)

I think it's a cute dress, and a very interesting project.

As far as non-consumerism goes, is not one reason to buy less to lessen the strain on the world's resources? Also, there is kind of a consensus in the western world that the road to happiness is buying more and more things. Not being able to afford a certain car, or watch, or brand of clothing, means you're a loser. I think that it's interesting to question that line of thought.


----------



## Saje (Jun 21, 2007)

The idea of having ideal things in life has been in existence since man began thinking of themselves. Kind of like Maslow's heirarchy of needs, after the basic needs have been satisfied, a person will go on to satisfy the other needs (which is where the desire to belong and to gain approval and recognition comes in).

Consumerism didnt create that. Man did, and consumerism just thrives on that idea.

Lets put it this way, a person who can afford a certain type of car or a certain type of lifestyle has fulfilled for himself/herself their needs and they show to others that they have achieved a higher state than their peers. The "Losers" are those who are have not achieved or fulfilled those needs.

The idea of having winners and losers doesnt seem too bad when it becomes a motivator to bettering ones self. Take education as an example. The rate of college graduates are much higher today than they were 10 years ago. Why? There has become a need to better education as it shows that with better education, one can have a better chance of attaining better things. Heck, today, a college degree doesnt even cut it anymore. People are pursuing an MBA.

If everyone is equal, everyone settles. There is no motivation to be the better person. There is no motivation to be innovative, to be a risk taker.


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very interesting! I could never do that myself. Me neither..... 
Karren


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't see how purchasing a more expensive car means "bettering myself". That's my whole point.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw this lady on Oprah. She had a real life awakening when she completed this project.


----------



## Saje (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see how purchasing a more expensive car means "bettering myself". That's my whole point. Its like when you work out to have good lungs, your intentions are not to have killer abs or a tight ass... but it happens. 
When you work hard enough to earn enough money to live a better life (according to you) a more expensive car is just an added perk. You can choose not to buy a more expensive car - but you'll most likely spend the money on something else (like makeup?) thats human nature.

When we establish ourselves as a more successful, fit, able to support a good living, we use some things to show that we are in that state. Some people use cars, others houses, clothes etc. Each heirarchy, and any person has at least one thing they do to show that they are capable of supporting themselves and perhaps a family. Its done to show them as an ideal person or someone who has acheived something in life.

Another thing to think of is the peacock syndrome. To attract a mate, the better, brighter and bigger their tail is, the better their chances of finding a mate. It is like this for alot of animals. Our external intentions usually is not to find a mate but to maybe show off... but how many of us out there really is gonna be with someone who cant support themselves financially?

Sure we can find someone to be with and live within our means but its natural to want more - its natural to want to have more and its natural to want the good things in life.

Since this is a makeup forum, look in your makeup drawer and ask yourself does having this much eye shadow, lipstick and makeup in general bettering myself? You can do without most of your makeup (heck you can do without any) What about clothes... ask yourself why you buy all these clothes when you can live within your means and have less.

Besides having something, there is the feeling of something when buying something. Why hate on someone who can afford an expensive car? Then someone can hate on you for the lifestyle you choose and the stuff you choose to spend your money on.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

yuck


----------



## chocobon (Jun 23, 2007)

I can never ever do that!!


----------

